# Does anyone have.....?



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I've been debating getting either a degu or a hedgehog. I'm leaning towards degu because I could adopt one (well probably two) from our local shelter, but the closest hedgehog for adoption is about 10 hours away. I'm a firm believer in adopting animals. I've been researching both of them, but wanted to actually read some unbiased opinions on them (well at least less biased then on actual degu/hedgehog forums). 

I'm interesting in hearing about people's experiences (good and bad).


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

NeptunesMom said:


> I've been debating getting either a degu or a hedgehog. I'm leaning towards degu because I could adopt one (well probably two) from our local shelter, but the closest hedgehog for adoption is about 10 hours away. I'm a firm believer in adopting animals. I've been researching both of them, but wanted to actually read some unbiased opinions on them (well at least less biased then on actual degu/hedgehog forums).
> 
> I'm interesting in hearing about people's experiences (good and bad).



Should probably get a degu because you don't have to clean the wheel that have poop on it everyday which hedged do


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

cindygao0217 said:


> Should probably get a degu because you don't have to clean the wheel that have poop on it everyday which hedged do


I live on a horse farm, and have guinea pigs, so poop doesn't both me. But, that is good to know. I did not know that hedgehogs poop a lot.

ETA: That makes me wonder... is hedgehog poop pelleted like guinea pigs or is it runny and ploppy? I forgot they were omnivores, so that might make a difference in poop.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

I had my hedgehog for 5 years.

Hedgehogs poop/pee mostly on their wheel. I got a litter box to go under the wheel and I just had to wash the wheel and clean the litter box out everyday.

For runny/pelleted, it's a bit more moist but not that difficult to clean.

Hedgehogs are only worth it if you are willing to spend at least half an hour a day socializing them. My hedgehog was only friendly to me and didn't like anyone else. He was a "cuddler" so he spent most of the time sleeping and cuddling.

Honestly? They're a lot of work and a lot of them don't even warm up to their owners even after tons of socialization. You have to like their grumpy personalities 

I'm not getting another one because I don't like cleaning cages lol but I loved my Kashi  He was a sweet boy (with me). He used to let me rub his face and he would come when called


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I was debating these guys too. From what I've heard neither of them are very cuddly.. degu don't like being held but still enjoy their owners. Anyways in the end I got a ferret since I figured it suited me more. Hedgehogs are really sweet but I'm told they are also a lot more active at night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Cuddly isn't that important to me. I never cuddle my guinea pigs. I enjoy watching them. 

I may end up with a third guinea pig again... so I may not end up getting a degu or hedgehog. A woman asked me to take her sick guinea pig about a month ago. I told her to let me think about it and to come back the following week. She didn't come back until this weekend. I told her I'd take it, but I've not been able to get a hold of her again. So... I'm not sure whats going to happen at this point.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

taquitos, are you on HHC? I recognize the hedgehog name Kashi!

I have two hedgehogs, Quinnlee and Clark  I love them to death but hedgehogs are definitely not for everyone.

Quinnlee is a cuddler and is good with everyone. She has been on road trips and is very clean (does not poop/pee on people). Quinnlee currenly has osteomyelitis so the going is a bit rough with antibiotics for 8 weeks, but she's generally been quite healthy.

Clark is good around everyone, but does not want to be held - he wants to walk around and taste everything! He does not care where he poops. Never had a health issue with this boy.

Hedgehogs do poop a lot, but if you have a good cage setup, it's simple to care for.

Iowa has a few good breeders, it seems: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/breederusa.shtml

Most breeders will have adoptables, too (rescues, rehomes, etc).

I prefer hedgehogs over rodents, even if the care level is along the same lines - my thought being that no pet is worth it without some level of daily socialization. There is no chewing in the way that rodents chew, and like guinea pigs, they do well with fleece bedding.

That said, I want to have rats someday 

Degus have too much energy for me o.o They're essentially giant gerbils as far as behavior goes.

I really love the personalities hedgehogs have. I used to have my cage (two floors in a single level ferret nation) next to my bed and watch my hedgehogs at night. I loved climbing into bed and listening to them eat kibble and run on their wheels (could only hear the pitter patter of feet because they have bucket wheels). (PS buy a bucket wheel for whatever it is you end up getting, they are amazing and safe) I could tell who was eating and walking and playing because of their habits and unique sounds. Socializing them, while it required a lot of time, is a pleasure, and if you're home in the evenings it isn't too difficult . You do have to like shy animals to deal with hedgies, that's for sure!

I think guineas require more space as far as cages go, but they can house well together.


...are hedgehogs to small pets what betta fish are to the aquatic world? Oh my gosh.

They generally have to have their own cages.
Females can sometimes live together under the right circumstances.

...nevermind, the similarities end there. But it's funny to think about a hedgehog blowing bubble nests.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I used to hedgie-sit for family friends, and let me tell you - those little critters are _addictive_. Never noticed them pooping much more than the rats did, so as long as you keep their bedding clean it's not much of an issue. Since they don't need the company of other hedgehogs, you can avoid the lone animal stress problem that you see with rats and mice.

They make cute, funny noises. They can be socialized and many do enjoy being cuddled. They are nocturnal, so during the day they usually just sleep. Feeding them special snacks is hilarious because of how they crunch and gobble. They don't smell as long as their home is kept clean.

I've never even heard of a degu before today.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Yep, I ended up with a guinea pig today. She's a senior pig, and she's extremely ill. I'm not sure how long she'll live, but at this point she's still doing okay and she's now receiving medical treatment. So, no hedgehog or degu for a while.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I hope your new piggy gets better!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

InStitches said:


> taquitos, are you on HHC? I recognize the hedgehog name Kashi!
> 
> I have two hedgehogs, Quinnlee and Clark  I love them to death but hedgehogs are definitely not for everyone.
> 
> ...


Yes, I used to be very active on HHC  No longer go on there though since Kashi's passing. What was your username, and what's the name of your hog? I'm sure I probably saw you around ^_^



NeptunesMom said:


> Yep, I ended up with a guinea pig today. She's a senior pig, and she's extremely ill. I'm not sure how long she'll live, but at this point she's still doing okay and she's now receiving medical treatment. So, no hedgehog or degu for a while.


Congrats! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I don't even remember my username haha. Probably InStitches or Shiverphone? I have Quinnlee and Clark  I used to sell liners and stuff, too. Quills Cotton & Fleece


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hedgehogs are great pets, but not for everyone. They are expensive, and a lot of work. 

They can have health issues. This is a good reason to know your hogs background. My breeder gave me a pedigree, and she doesnt have WHS in her lines. (Wobbly Hog Syndrome is a genetic neurological disease, and is fatal.) They are also prone to mouth and teeth issues. They are generally healthier that pets like rats though. (I've had 4, but only 1 now. I had to get the other put down :/)

They need lots of space. My girl is in 2x2 C&C cage, and thats minimum. They need a heat source. Most people use ceramic heat emitters controlled by a thermostat. If the hedgie is near drafts or gets cold, they will attempt hibernation, which is fatal. So they arent the easiest to house. 

They are also messy. Every morning I wake up and clean Penny's wheel from poo and pee. And their dont have nice pelleted poo, its almost the size of cat poop, and it has a toothpaste like consistency. It also smells, which is why I do a spot clean of the cage (Pick of stray poop, clean wheel) daily. I use fleece so its quick and easy. They are also not the easiest to handle, since they are quite pokey. But a relaxed hedgies quills are like a brush. They are kid of hard to bond with though. And need to be held every single day. They also need a lighting schedule. 10-12hrs a day. I leave the light on in my room, and have a small lamp by her cage on a timer, in case im still sleeping or something. They also need foot baths a couple times a week since they get poopy feet from the wheel. 
They eat cat food, but you need to get a brand or to with a certain percentage of fat and protein. 

They are super fun pets though. If you have the time and money, they are great. My girl was already pretty sweet, since the breeder handled her since her eyes opened. She huffs and goes in a ball when i first get her up, but once I offer her mealworms and let her sniff me, shes out and ready to explore. They are fun pets to have. 

Also, I know you are set on rescuing, but for a first hedgie a repuatble, registered breeder may be best. That way you will be able to get used to hedgies without having trouble bonding, (if they arent used to people they can be nasty critters), and you will have a healthier little guy. Once you are used to everything and have a good hedgie vet, then you could always rescue. Check out hedgehogcentral, thats where I did my research!

Just read the post about your piggy! Good luck. I will still leave my post for future reference!


----------

